# I just ordered my first slipper...



## ScottMcC (Aug 20, 2006)

Paph. lowii x Paph. lowii 'Princehouse' AM/AOS is on its way...

any advice for culture would be greatly appreciated. I've never done this slipper thing before.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2006)

Lowii are pretty stout and have always done well for me.

They get pretty good size, and like fairly bright light (1500 to 2000fc). Try to maintain a good breeze with humidity at least 60%.

I add a bit of oyster shell to the potting mix of mine, but they seem to be very tolerant of any mix you put them in as long as it drains well.


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 20, 2006)

Great choice!
I agree completely with Rick's advice, and WELCOME TO THE MADNESS!

Jon
________
MERCEDES-BENZ M273 ENGINE SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Heather (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Scott! 

P. lowii is an excellent first choice. They are relatively easy to grow, don't need TONS of light, and are a beautiful species! 
Let us know if you have any more questions, and keep it up!! :evil:


----------



## Stephan (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Scott - It's a slippery slope mate   

Let's see, my records show I bought my first Paph in June 01 - My records aren't quite up to date at the Mo but I believe I have close to 340 at this time 

I have another couple of hundred I "baby" at a local nursery on the weekend.

lowii is a fine starter - If it's near blooming size then you also wont have that long to wait 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## manfred (Aug 21, 2006)

its amazing how the bug can bite you.Stephan u sure are a fast worker .whereabouts is that nursery in Bris with all those babies.I will be in Bris on business within next month and might like to pop in
Manfred


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2006)

Stephan said:


> It's a *slipper*y slope


:rollhappy:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice choice...congrats


----------



## Stephan (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a penchant for groanworthy puns - what can I say 

Hey Manfred 

My "babies" are at Gordon's Oz Orchids, ring 07 3390 7197 for an appointment. I'm sorry I don't know the actual street address but he's on Wynnum Rd just up from and opposite the cemetery in Tingalpa.

There's not too much in quality paphs available really although Gordon recently took on a batch of complex seedlings. They're;

P ( Linda McCubin X Ajay) X Ajay
P Botan 'Regal' X Zodiac 'Glory Marie'
P Cherised 'Gold' X (Highland Melody X White Crest)
P Ferox X (Herbie Poole X Magic Mood)\
P Gaymaid 'Serene' X Andy Easton
P Hang Glider X Allure Tain
P Highland Fox 'Marie' X Winston Church 'Indomitable'
P Neridah 'Rudak' X Winston Churchill
P Neridah 'Rudak' X Global Passport 'Simplicity' AND;
P New Foundations 'Spots' X Warrawong 'Winkel'

He's also got a few doubles of some very health Delrosi #7 ) ) he got from a private collection recently. No prices set on any of it but Gordon's generally very negotiable. Do not touch the Yellow Tiger (in spike) or the Vanguard (hints) as I'm drooling over them myself 

Gordon has some dreams of breeding - He'd also like to make a million 

I visit/work on Saturday mornings - maybe I'll see you there.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## manfred (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi stephan
Thanks for that info.My business takes me to Brisbane airport and sometime Archerfield wouldnt be there on a saturday but you never know might catch up one day.I am too impatient with seedlings I want something that is inspike or will be very soon so we can always take one yellow tiger each?How did you manage to set up such a large collection sooo quick?Are most of them seedlings??
cheers Manfred


----------



## manfred (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Stephan
Thanks for the info.
My business takes me to Bris airport and sometime Archerfield wouldnt be there on a Saturdays which doesnot mean we couldnot catch up when i am upthere.I am too impatient with seedlings so why dont we take one yellow tiger each???
curious how did u manage to build up collection sooo quick??are most of them seedlings? 
by the way went to St Ives show on weekend,ok Sunday arvo,P & R was there but not impressed what they had left for sale most larger plants showed signs of yellowing and as i said i am not into seedlings.
the other week i picked up a james bacon x asteroid orbit nice flowers 3 but not as dark as I thought 
Ruby Leopard flaming X tuxedo junction 200 hasnt opend yet.
Cheers Manfred


----------



## Stephan (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Manfred

Gordon's only got the one Yellow Tiger - he might want to sell it - I don't dictate to him, I'm just the self appointed Paph caretaker 

As for my collection - seedlings or advancing single growth plants for the main part, yes. I have heaps of patience - just flowered a speciosum I bought in 96 - sold it at the local markets last weekend - not enough room - it was HUGE - nice flower as well.

Anyway, the best quality plants I've found to date come from Dark Star Orchids, Cape Oasis (current eBay auctions for Ho Chi Minh and three others), K & H (going out of business too), Nicky Zurcher and Species Plus in Victoria. All the others have been a lucky dip really. I also haunt almost all of the local Orchid shows to take pictures and pick up bargains when available.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## manfred (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Stephan
Tks for all your help and info.
i spoke to ken but all his slippers are 5-7 years from flowering thats too long for me 
keep in touch
regards
manfred


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! It arrived. Nice and huge and healthy, hopefully it will bloom at the next season. 2 big growths. 

It's in coarse bark mix for now, I'm contemplating s/h, cuz I like it for my other plants. 

For my other plants, I use MSU @ 125 ppm N, would this work for my new baby?


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2006)

ScottMcC said:


> Yay!  It arrived. Nice and huge and healthy, hopefully it will bloom at the next season. 2 big growths.
> 
> It's in coarse bark mix for now, I'm contemplating s/h, cuz I like it for my other plants.
> 
> For my other plants, I use MSU @ 125 ppm N, would this work for my new baby?



I'd say that's fine for the fertilizer, and I had no problems switching my lowii over to S/H (as long as you've new root growth of course). 

Congratulations!! An excellent first slipper.


----------



## Stephan (Aug 27, 2006)

Good going Scot


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a picture of it by the way:


----------



## bench72 (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, nice and healthy! Good shopping and good luck getting it to flower!


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 16, 2006)

So far the lowii seems to be doing just fine...in fact, I may even be joining Marco in the sheath-hoping-for dance soon.

I just received my second slipper in the mail today. It was my free orchid for joining AOS. Paph Vert 'Crystal Court' HCC/AOS x Treasure Island 'Jack.' It looks pretty nice...can't wait for the blooms!


----------

